# Abschaltung verketteter Maschinen, Not-Halt



## Akira2019 (27 April 2021)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe bei einem neuem Kunden mehrere Einzelmaschinen. Jede dieser Maschinen hat ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät (PNOZ o.ä.). Im Einspeiseschrank wurde auch ein PNOZ gesetzt, dieses bietet Kontakte für die anderen Maschinen. Natürlich gibt es jede Menge Not-Halt-Schalter. Jeder dieser Schalter schaltet natürlich seine Maschine ab. Jetzt sollen die anderen Maschinen sich auch nicht mehr "bewegen" wenn ein Schalter ausgelöst wurde. Würde es ausreichen wenn ich die Betriebsspannung des PNOZ im Einspeiseschrank einkanalig in Reihe über den jeweiligen Not-Halt-Schalter der Einzelmachinen führe? 
Ich bin ja an der "Fehlermaschine" sicher abgeschaltet und die anderen sollen nur einfach "Aus" gehen...


----------



## AndreasW (27 April 2021)

Hallo Akira,

zunächst solltes du mal klären ob es sich bei deinen verketteten Maschinen um eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen nach Maschinenrichtlinie handelt oder nicht. Hier 
kann dir ggf. das Interpretationspapier der baua weiterhelfen (https://www.baua.de/DE/Themen/Anwen...df/Interpretationspapier-Maschinenanlagen.pdf)

Handelt es sich bei der Verekttung der Maschinen nur um eine einfachen Verkettung und NICHT um eine 'Gesamtheit von Maschinen' im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie, 
ist es ausreichend wenn nur die fehlerhafte Maschine sicher gestoppt wird, wobei sich dann die Frage stellt warum die anderen Maschinen dann ebenfalls in 
Not-Halt geschaltet werden sollen/müssen? (_Anmerkung: bei einer rein produktiosntechnischen Verkettung können neben dem Not-Halt ja auch noch andere Situationen
auftreten, in denen die anderen Maschinen gestoppt werden müssen, z.B. bei Fehlern, bei regulärem Stopp, bei Bedienereingriff, ...; Diese rein prozesstechnische und 
nicht sicherheitstechniche Verkettung sollte aber eher über die Maschinensteuerungen erfolgen. Die verketteten Maschinen in Not-Hat zu setzen ist hier meistens nicht die beste Idee)_

Handelt es sich bei den verketteten Maschinen hingegen um eine "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie, muss für diese 'Gesamtheit der Maschinen' 
 eine eigene Risikoanalyse erstellt werden. Hier sind dann u.a. die Gefährdungen zu berücksichtigen, die sich ergeben wenn die anderen (Teil-)Maschinen nicht in den 
Not-Halt schalten. In diesem Fall ergibt sich der, für den Not-Halt, erforderliche bzw. zu erreichende Performance-Level aus dieser Risikosanalyse. 
Ohne Details zu kennen würde ich aber davon ausgehen, das du  mit einer einkanaligen Struktur und mehreren in Reihe geschalteten Not-Halt Schaltern (Stichwort Fehlerverdeckung) 
hier einen maximalen Performance-Level von PL=C erreichen kannst, eher aber PL=B. Ob dieser ausreichend ist muss dann deine Risikoanalyse ergeben.


----------



## Akira2019 (27 April 2021)

Hallo Andreas,
vielen Dank
ich habe mir das Papier mal durchgelesen, bin jetzt aber nicht so der Mensch der solch eine verwirrende Sprache gut beherrscht. Was ich daraus entnehmen konnte ist, das ich wohl keine 'Gesamtheit von Maschinen' habe...
Also muss ich wohl keinen besonderen Performancelevel haben.
Der Kunde wünscht das die anderen Teile der Anlage nicht bei Not-Halt laufen... da ich nur ein Externer bin und ungerne tief in die Anlagenteile eingreife ist der Weg über die PNOZe für mich der einfachste... vielleicht nicht wahnsinnig sauber, aber gewisse Anlagenteile (auch Software) sind zertifiziert und können wohl auch so einfach nicht geändert werden... (nur so, ich werde am Freitag eine von den Maschine mit einem Not-Aus-Schlagtaster erweitern und der wird dann zertifiziert... was auch immer das heißen mag...) (vorher war da nur ein Hauptschalter mit Not-Aus-Funktion...) (was der Hersteller der Maschine als völlig ausreichend erachtete...)


----------



## Tommi (28 April 2021)

Hallo,

hier eine Schaltung von PILZ...
Ggfs.Steuerspannung für den linken Teil
vor Hauptschalter abnehmen, sonst müssen
immer alle Maschinen an sein, oder zentrale
Versorgung.


----------



## AndreasW (28 April 2021)

Hallo Akira,

ich habe hier noch zwei Links für dich:

1. Notwendigkeit und Ausführung von Not-Halt-Einrichtungen
https://www.bgrci.de/fileadmin/BGRC...htungen_-_Vortrag_von_Christian_Pallowski.pdf


2. Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen (IFA Report 2-2017)
https://www.dguv.de/ifa/publikationen/reports-download/reports-2017/ifa-report-2-2017/index.jsp


wie bereits in meinem vorherigen Post geschrieben solltest Du dir, wenn Du das wie von dir geplant umsetzt, sicher sein, 
dass es sich bei den Maschinen um eine reine prozesstechnische Verkettung handelt. Dann kann man das so machen. 
In diesem Fall solltest Du dir das dann aber auch von deinem Auftraggeber so absegnen und gegenzeichnen lassen 
(insbesondere, dass es sich bei dieser Abschaltung dann eben NICHT um eine sichere Abschaltung bzw. Sicherheitsfunktion handelt)

Anmerkung: Bei einem solchen Konstrukt stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn es sich um prozesstechnisch verkettete Maschinen handelt, 
ob sich für das Stoppen der Maschinen nicht doch eine besser Lösungsansatz (z.B. über reguläre Steuersignale) finden lässt.
Ein Not-Halt führt dann bei allen Maschinen zu einem Stopp in einem undefinierten Prozessschritt. Nach einem solchen Stopp müssen dann 
alle Maschinen einzelnd quittiert und wieder neu gestartet werden, da ein automatischer Wiederanlauf der anderen Maschinen nach 
einem Not-Halt nicht zulässig ist. Zusätzlich hat man oftmals noch Probleme an den anderen Maschinen, wenn diese mitten in Ihrem Arbeitszyklus 
unvermittelt stoppen, anstelle dass diese ihren Arbeitszyklus beenden und dann stoppen. 


Wenn sich durch die Verkettung, bzw. genauer das NICHT stoppen der anderen Maschinen aber doch eine Gefährdung für den an der gestoppten 
Maschine arbeitenden Mitarbeiter ergibt, z.B. während der Fehlersuche/Störungsbeseitigung (z.B. von anderen Maschinen zugeführte Werkstücke/Betriebsstoffe, 
Eingriffsmöglichkeit in andere Maschinen oder Arbeitsbereiche, ...), dann muss hierfür eine eine Risikoanalyse durchgeführt werden. 
In diesem Fall ist der Not-Halt dann aber eine Sicherheitsfunktion und fällt damit dann auch in den Bereich der funktionalen Sicherheit nach DIN EN 13849. 
Dann muss die Sicherheitsfunktion 'Not-Halt' aber auch den, sich aus der Risikoanalyse ergebenden, Performance-Level erreichen (was im Endeffekt nur soviel bedeutet, das das 
Abschalten dann auch "sicher" erfolgt, bzw. das die Ausfallwahscheinlichkeit für das Versagen der Not-Halt-Funktion enstrepchend gering ist). Wobei der mit einer einkanaligen 
Struktur zu erreichende Performance-Level maximal PL=C ist. Wenn das Risiko enstprechend gering ist, ist der Aufbau dann auch Ok und kann so umgesetzt werden, sollte dann
aber auch so dokumentiert werden.


----------



## Akira2019 (28 April 2021)

Danke erst mal an alle. 

Ich habe mir heute die Problematik nochmal vom Auftraggeber erklären lassen (also was wir tun sollen). Jetzt müssen wir wohl doch eine Risikoanalyse machen ... grrr... Provisorisch wird erstmal meine einfache Lösung gemacht (die Anlage läuft schon seit Jahren... irgendwie...) und dann wird der Kunde wohl doch noch etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen, für die eine oder andere Lösung...


----------



## Akira2019 (28 April 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier eine Schaltung von PILZ...
> Ggfs.Steuerspannung für den linken Teil
> ...



Kann man das skalieren? Oder sollte/muss man dann zur SPS oder so greifen (habe 4 Anlagenteile...)


----------



## Tommi (28 April 2021)

Naja, bei vier Anlagen ist es schon ein Aufwand mit der Verdrahtung.
Leitung von jedem zu jedem oder zentraler Klemmkasten.
Was meinst Du mit "Skalieren"?


----------



## Akira2019 (29 April 2021)

Moin,
skalieren = Du hast ja das Schaltbild von 2 Anlagen gepostet... habe die Funktion noch nicht durchschaut (Schützschaltungen waren mir immer schon ein graus...), wenn ich nun 4 Anlagen habe muss das ja irgendwie erweitert werden, ich benötigt ja also für jede Anlage 2 Schutzrelais und die Kontakte... da müßte ich mir noch mal ziemlich das Hirn martern... aber erstmal mache (hoffentlich wirklich nicht) ich die Risikoanalyse und überlege mir dann wie das realisiert werden muss...


----------



## Tommi (29 April 2021)

Na klar kann man das theoretisch skalieren.

 Du benötigst nur Steuerleitungen mit ziemlich vielen Adern.
Bei vier Maschinen und einem zentralen Klemmkasten 26 pro Leitung. Ganz abgesehen von den
Kontaktvervielfältgungsmodulen für 15K2 und 15K6 im Schaltschrank jeder Maschine. Da haste
evtl. gar keinen Platz für. 

Da ist ein zentraler Schrank mit einer kleinen Safety-Steuerung angenehmer, nur 8 Adern pro Maschine. 
Die Kontaktvervielfältigungen kannst Du dann auch dort plazieren, incl. einer zentralen 24V Versorgung.


----------



## Tommi (29 April 2021)

Aus meinem Archiv...

Achtung, nur einkanalige Darstellung!


----------



## Akira2019 (29 April 2021)

Danke... Das sieht doch super aus.


----------



## Akira2019 (29 April 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Aus meinem Archiv...
> 
> Achtung, nur einkanalige Darstellung!



Hallo Tommi,
was ist das eigentlich für ein Gerät ganz oben in Deinem Bild?


----------



## Tommi (30 April 2021)

Hallo,

voila.

https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/produkte/kleinsteuerungen/konfigurierbare-sicherheitssysteme

https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/produkte...MIpoDB2Kil8AIVg6Z3Ch3stAn4EAAYASAAEgJ4f_D_BwE




> Schützschaltungen waren mir immer schon ein graus



Du bist Dir sicher, daß Du so ein Projekt hinbekommst?
Wenn nicht, hol Dir Hilfe, z.B. von der in den Links genannten Firma.

Du übernimmst als Planer Verantwortung!!!


----------



## stevenn (30 April 2021)

Akira2019 schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> was ist das eigentlich für ein Gerät ganz oben in Deinem Bild?



ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich denke auch, dass du das vielleicht nicht alleine machen solltest


----------



## Akira2019 (1 Mai 2021)

Hallo, nö mache ich sicher nicht. Allerdings hat Pilz über die Gesamtanlage angeblich auch mal rübergeschaut und das einzige was sie gebacken bekommen haben ist ein Sick Gerät rauszuwerfen und ein Pilz S4 wieder einzubauen... Das hat die Sicherheit bestimmt super erhöht (Ironie aus...)


----------



## Akira2019 (1 Mai 2021)

Der Plan besteht immer noch, Risikoanalyse und dann schauen was notwendig ist. Leider sind diese Firmen eigentlich immer nur daran interessiert ihre teuere Technik zu verhökern und wenn man ein bißchen außer der Standardanlage ist heben die die Hände...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Mai 2021)

Akira2019 schrieb:


> Der Plan besteht immer noch, Risikoanalyse und dann schauen was notwendig ist. Leider sind diese Firmen eigentlich immer nur daran interessiert ihre teuere Technik zu verhökern und wenn man ein bißchen außer der Standardanlage ist heben die die Hände...



Also die Erfahrung dass sie die Hände heben kann ich nicht teilen, ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn wir bei der Planung der Sicherheitstechnik langsam die Hände heben, dann kommen sie erst ins Spiel und wir erhalten immer eine kompetente Lösung. 

Und ja, natürlich sind sie daran interessiert ihre Technik zu verkaufen, was anderes wäre ja auch nicht im Sinne eines wirtschaftlichen Handelns. Sie beraten ja auch für lau.


----------



## Teebow (4 Mai 2021)

Ich hab vor ca. einem Jahr auch mein erstes größeres Projekt gehabt wo ich 3 Anlagen verketten musste.

Dabei haben mir folgende Dokus geholfen:

https://www.nsbiv.ch/fileadmin/user...160523UK_Fachartikel_verkettete_Maschinen.pdf


Es gibt bei dem Beispiel von Pilz ja immer zwei Not-Aus Elemente pro Anlage und vllt hilft es dir wenn du dir vorstellst das immer einer ein Master und der andere ein Slave ist.
Am Master werden die Not-Aus Bedienelemente angeschlossen und nur wenn alle Master Störungsfrei sind können die Slaves einzeln quittiert werden.


----------

